# Saudi Iqama holder to be UAE Iqama Holder



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi
Is it ok for a Saudi Iqama holder to get UAE work visa and Iqama without taking a final exit from Saudi Arabia?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't know what you're talking about.... clarify.
Iqama - You're the guy that calls people to prayer? 

I am also assuming that Iqama means resident permit? So you have a resident permit in Saudi and want to come to Dubai and obtain a UAE work visa without exiting Saudi? Do you have a job lined up in the UAE? If so, then you will have to exit Saudi and come to UAE to get the resident visa at which time they will see the Saudi permit and notify them.


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

You can have both residency's on one passport. Not a problem. If your sponsor in Saudi doesn't mind keeping your iqama alive then you won't have to do a final exit. 

I have both, Saudi and UAE residencies.


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Just to add to that. You can bring your Saudi car in as well and use it here, bye bye to Salik


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

noisyboy said:


> Just to add to that. You can bring your Saudi car in as well and use it here, bye bye to Salik




WOW MAN...so good to know that I can have both!
Another question: Can I get UAE work visa without going back to my home country i.e. Pakistan?


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Player said:


> WOW MAN...so good to know that I can have both!
> Another question: Can I get UAE work visa without going back to my home country i.e. Pakistan?


It depends on your company. Some switch from your visit visa to the work visa while you stay in the country. Some tell you to leave the country and come back on your work visa. In that case, just go to the Oman border and come back. When you do that, beware that you can't leave the UAE until you get a residence visa stamped on your passport. Opt for the express service when doing the medical and express service for the residence visa if you need to leave during that time.


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

noisyboy said:


> It depends on your company. Some switch from your visit visa to the work visa while you stay in the country. Some tell you to leave the country and come back on your work visa. In that case, just go to the Oman border and come back. When you do that, beware that you can't leave the UAE until you get a residence visa stamped on your passport. Opt for the express service when doing the medical and express service for the residence visa if you need to leave during that time.


Thanks noisy for the information.
So it will go like this;
1. My new employer in UAE will process my visa there in UAE, while I will keep staying in KSA
2. Once the new employer completes processing visa I will go to UAE embassy Riyadh and get my passport stamped
3. After visa stamping, I reach UAE and get the IQama there

This is my understanding, what is your input on this Noisy?


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

In reference to 2, what are you getting stamped on your passport?


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

noisyboy said:


> In reference to 2, what are you getting stamped on your passport?



This is as per my understanding that visa will be first stamped on my passport at the UAE embassy either in my home country i.e. Pakistan or in KSA where currently I am located....isn't it the case?


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Player said:


> This is as per my understanding that visa will be first stamped on my passport at the UAE embassy either in my home country i.e. Pakistan or in KSA where currently I am located....isn't it the case?


Are you talking about the visit visa or residence visa?


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

noisyboy said:


> Are you talking about the visit visa or residence visa?


Residence Visa


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Player said:


> Residence Visa


I am not sure of they can do that there. If they can then that's great. Maybe someone can answer that part better. Good luck in any case.


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

Dear Noisy
My employer asked me to get my academic certificates attested from UAE Foreign Affairs...how can I do it here in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## michaelrandall78 (Jul 11, 2012)

The process is slightly different. The employer should file a petition with the Ministry of Labor for you and get their approval. The Dubai Immigration will issue an employment visa in the country which can be either sent to you with FedEx or the employer can send you a scan, while the actual visa will be held for you at the Visa Delivery Counter at Dubai Airport. The rest is simple. You get to Dubai and pick up the visa at the airport before passport control.


----------



## aaaskt (Oct 19, 2012)

Player said:


> Thanks noisy for the information.
> So it will go like this;
> 1. My new employer in UAE will process my visa there in UAE, while I will keep staying in KSA
> 2. Once the new employer completes processing visa I will go to UAE embassy Riyadh and get my passport stamped
> ...


UAE cae if far different than KSA, here sponser will raise your visa and send you the copy of that and you can enter in UAE base on that piece of paper.


----------



## tanveer1911 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Need Advice*



noisyboy said:


> You can have both residency's on one passport. Not a problem. If your sponsor in Saudi doesn't mind keeping your iqama alive then you won't have to do a final exit.
> 
> I have both, Saudi and UAE residencies.


Hi I'm and indian Guy with a UAE residence permit and trying on getting a KSA residence as well my employers have no issues with me having 2 residency permits.. but the PRO informed that it is not possible... can you please advice if there is some specific route to be followed to have both residencies on the passport.

Looking forward to your response.


----------



## Pravasi (Apr 11, 2014)

I am in the similar situation. I need to go to Oman for new employment (work permit) but my saudi employer is not giving me exit. So will there any problem in Oman visa stamping without cancelling the Saudi residential permit.



noisyboy said:


> You can have both residency's on one passport. Not a problem. If your sponsor in Saudi doesn't mind keeping your iqama alive then you won't have to do a final exit.
> 
> I have both, Saudi and UAE residencies.


----------



## Pravasi (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi all, I am in Similar situation, can anyone please help?
I am currently in Riyadh and my Sauid Residential permit is valid till November 2014.
I got a good offer from Oman but my Saudi employer is not giving me Exit. So I am planning to go back to India on exit re entry and will go to Oman from India. 
So I want to know that whether there will be any issue while stamping Oman visa because of not cancelling my Saudi residential permit.


----------



## urwah1611 (Sep 10, 2015)

*Residence permit in Dubai*

Hi,

I am a syrian person who left Saudi for final exit. I am in Dubai now on visit visa & would like to change it to work visa,

Is there any one who could help, i think it should be through a company sponsor here.

Thanks.
Urwah


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

urwah1611 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a syrian person who left Saudi for final exit. I am in Dubai now on visit visa & would like to change it to work visa,
> 
> ...


Hi,
Yes - you normally need to get a job - then your employer will apply for a work visa.
Please note that it is used to be more difficult for Syrians to obtain visas - but according to todays reports, the UAE have just relaxed the visa rules - so your timing might be perfect!
Best of luck
Steve


----------

